

Show HN: Recap - freshlog
http://letsrecap.com?hn=1

======
jdkanani
This is very interesting - particularly sharing feature. As video shows
[http://paulgraham.com.letsrecap.com](http://paulgraham.com.letsrecap.com) url
(Not just paulgraham.com), does it work for all sites?

~~~
freshlog
Yep, it works for all sites.

Recap saves a snapshot of the page and hosts it, to make sure that your saved
selection will be available even after the webpage has changed.

------
hsianghui
nice!

